# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  E4, solar cleaning robot, Ecoppia Ltd., Herzlia, Israel

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Ecoppia

ecoppia.com/solutions

----------


## Airicist

Ecoppia E4 in Ketura Sun Solar Park 

 Published on Mar 23, 2014




> World's First Completely Autonomously-Cleaned Solar Energy Park

----------


## Airicist

Ecoppia E4 | Autonomous Water-Free PV Solar Panel Cleaning Solution | 2014 

 Published on Apr 25, 2014




> Cost effective and efficient, energy-independent E4 cleaning robots use a soft microfibre and air flow cleaning system to remove 99% of dust daily, applying zero load on the panel surface, keeping panels at optimal production 24/7/365.
> E4 is fully remotely managed, monitored and controlled.

----------


## Airicist

Ecoppia E4 | 1 Million Solar Panels Later | April2014 

Published on May 13, 2014




> One Million Solar Panels Later, Ecoppia Robots Keep On Cleaning

----------


## Airicist

Ecoppia E4 | Product Overview | 2014

Published on May 19, 2015




> Keeping panels constantly clean is crucial to energy production. 
> With E4, Ecoppia's revolutionary, water-free, autonomous solar panel cleaning solution, solar panels produce at peak rates 24/7/365

----------


## Airicist

Ecoppia's E4 - World's leading solar panels water-free cleaning solution

Published on May 19, 2015




> Ecoppia E4 is the world’s leading autonomous, water-free solar panel cleaning solution, commercially cleaning over 5 million solar panels a month - see how it works!

----------

